# Irrational Thought # 9



## BBolen Ph.D (Nov 9, 2000)

I can't have a good time if I am going to be physically uncomfortable, therefore I might just as well stay home.------------------This input is provided solely for educational purposes and is not to be seen as a substitute for professional medical advice, diagnosis or treatment. Always consult a qualified professional about your personal medical needs and any questions you may have regarding this information.www.irritablebowel.net


----------



## BR (Apr 12, 2001)

Okay, here's my first try at one of these. I should be kind of ready now since I've read Dr. Bolen's book on IBS twice and also Feeling Good by David Burns she recommended.I don't know that I'll be physically uncomfortable and doing something besides focusing on myself may make me feel better and I'll likely end up having a good time.


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

if I'm going to be physically uncomfortable then why waste my time moping at home? - I should be out there enjoying myself and making the best of it!Clair


----------



## Sherree (Mar 27, 1999)

I have always tried not to let this condition keep me at home all the time. And I've learned that more often than not, I DO have a good time and feel OK.


----------



## MaryBeth (Apr 9, 1999)

If I am going to be physically uncomfortable, I may as well be out doing something that will help me take my mind off of my discomfort instead of staying at home and focusing on it.However, if I am having a really bad IBS exacerbation then I have to be home, but I don't feel badly when that happens because I know I need to take time to feel better.Mary Beth


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I'am with Mary Beth on this one and since I have been doing better I have been more active and that feels good.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

This is an easy one...staying at home will only make me feel negative and increase the negativity spiral and make me feel worse. If I go out it will take my mind off things.


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

Becoming more of a participant in life and less of a victim has improved my outlook tremendously. I will NOT sit here and tell you that making the transition from victim to participant has been an easy one, but it is well worth it!Concrete example: It used to seem overwhelming to take steps to go on trips. I had to pack so much food because of the various food sensitivities I have identified. Now that I have some "systems" worked-out for traveling as comfortably as possible, I not only feel less overwhelmed, but I have gained some significant pride in my ingenuity used to develop these "systems."Remember...life is just to short to sit on the sidelines until the clock runs all the way down on you! Get in the game to whatever extent possible & enjoy it!


----------

